
GEMA signs a licensing agreement with YouTube - Joona
https://www.gema.de/en/aktuelles/gema_signs_agreement_with_youtube_milestone_for_a_fair_remuneration_of_music_authors_in_the_digital/
======
Joona
In German:
[https://www.gema.de/de/aktuelles/gema_unterzeichnet_vertrag_...](https://www.gema.de/de/aktuelles/gema_unterzeichnet_vertrag_mit_youtube_meilenstein_fuer_eine_faire_verguetung_der_musikurheber_im_d/)

